# You ever feel?



## Vageta (Oct 3, 2011)

You ever feel like life isnt really real?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 3, 2011)

Vageta said:


> You ever feel like life isnt really real?



Sometimes I ask myself if maybe we're just a little kids imagination. You know how kids imagination can be when they're playing with their toys lol. I dunno, maybe i'm just weird.:doh:


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Pokes self in arm* Yup, that hurt, pretty sure I'm real.


----------



## Shan34 (Oct 3, 2011)

Vageta said:


> You ever feel like life isnt really real?



I have felt that way a time or two. But it's usually when I'm severely spaced out and not even consciously aware of the shit I'm thinking about. Those moments tend to be very relaxing....


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 3, 2011)

Yah, cool, pot talk. I can dig it. Grab a bowl and we can so do this.

But in sorta the same vein, I have wondered if the last 20 years were real. It seems like I just finished high school back in June and WTF how the hell did I wind up 37 in the blink of an eye.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 3, 2011)

...this is a test, right?


----------



## Shan34 (Oct 3, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Yah, cool, pot talk. I can dig it. Grab a bowl and we can so do this.
> 
> But in sorta the same vein, I have wondered if the last 20 years were real. It seems like I just finished high school back in June and WTF how the hell did I wind up 37 in the blink of an eye.



Haha, wish I could blame pot for MY space case. But I drift there completely unaltered.

I often think back to when my mother was my age (35) and how old she seemed to me at the time. And now I know that's how my daughter see's me. Yikes!


----------



## Shan34 (Oct 3, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> ...this is a test, right?



Of the Emergency Broadcast System? 
(Had to do it)


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 3, 2011)

there was an episode of Through the Wormhole where they discussed this. Apparently there's a theory that we are all just unknowing participants in some futuristic game of Sims. They predict that at the current growth of processing power we would be be able to build a computer capable of running a Sim that can duplicate reality and the consciousness of every person on the planet within fifty years. There is apparently evidence that this is a possibility but honestly i stopped paying attention at that point.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 3, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> there was an episode of Through the Wormhole where they discussed this. Apparently there's a theory that we are all just unknowing participants in some futuristic game of Sims. They predict that at the current growth of processing power we would be be able to build a computer capable of running a Sim that can duplicate reality and the consciousness of every person on the planet within fifty years. There is apparently evidence that this is a possibility but honestly i stopped paying attention at that point.



If this is Sims, someone ain't playing it right


----------



## djudex (Oct 3, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> If this is Sims, someone ain't playing it right



Yeah there aren't enough people dying because they're locked in a room with no doors and no way to go to the washroom!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 3, 2011)

It's is everywhere. It is all around us. Even now, in this very room. You can see it when you look out your window or when you turn on your television. You can feel it when you go to work... when you go to church... when you pay your taxes. It is the world that has been pulled over your eyes to blind you from the truth. That you are a slave. Like everyone else you were born into bondage. Born into a prison that you cannot smell or taste or touch. A prison for your mind.

That system is our enemy. But when you're inside, you look around, what do you see? Businessmen, teachers, lawyers, carpenters. The very minds of the people we are trying to save. But until we do, these people are still a part of that system, and that makes them our enemy. You have to understand, most of these people are not ready to be unplugged. And many of them are so inured, so hopelessly dependent on the system, that they will fight to protect it.

In a world of 1s and 0s... are you a zero, or The One?


----------



## Vageta (Oct 3, 2011)

....a dream within a dream within a dream.....


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 3, 2011)

Vageta said:


> ....a dream within a dream within a dream.....



Dreamception


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 4, 2011)

Vageta said:


> ....a dream within a dream within a dream.....



Get. The Fuck. Out. You don't get to ruin Inception for me.....


Sonuvabitch it's too fucking late. He has. Well, it was a good run, Nolan.


----------



## lovelocs (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah. I've felt that way before. Honestly, It got annoying after a day or two, and my therapist gave me the "oh really" face when I described it to him. Hope you reintegrate soon.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 4, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> It's is everywhere. It is all around us. Even now, in this very room. You can see it when you look out your window or when you turn on your television. You can feel it when you go to work... when you go to church... when you pay your taxes. It is the world that has been pulled over your eyes to blind you from the truth. That you are a slave. Like everyone else you were born into bondage. Born into a prison that you cannot smell or taste or touch. A prison for your mind.
> 
> That system is our enemy. But when you're inside, you look around, what do you see? Businessmen, teachers, lawyers, carpenters. The very minds of the people we are trying to save. But until we do, these people are still a part of that system, and that makes them our enemy. You have to understand, most of these people are not ready to be unplugged. And many of them are so inured, so hopelessly dependent on the system, that they will fight to protect it.
> 
> In a world of 1s and 0s... are you a zero, or The One?



Did you see the girl in the red dress?


----------



## Melian (Oct 4, 2011)

djudex said:


> Yeah there aren't enough people dying because they're locked in a room with no doors and no way to go to the washroom!



Right?!

And there's not enough people who go swimming in a pool and then find that the ladder has vanished, so they swim in circles, screaming, until they drown and then someone destroys their grave, which was conveniently located in their backyard.


----------



## BLK360 (Oct 4, 2011)

Melian said:


> Right?!
> 
> And there's not enough people who go swimming in a pool and then find that the ladder has vanished, so they swim in circles, screaming, until they drown and then someone destroys their grave, which was conveniently located in their backyard.



Is that shit a common nightmare for people? That is fucked up. That sounds like some compounding disorders. lol


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 4, 2011)

I know I'm an optical delusion :blink:


----------



## Deanna (Oct 4, 2011)

We perceive our own life as real and everyone else is living an illusion. Because we are all self-centered bastards.


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 5, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> Is that shit a common nightmare for people? That is fucked up. That sounds like some compounding disorders. lol



Heh. . Nah, just the usual "virtual cruelty" so common to people playing life-sims. Not my cup of cocoa, but some people like it.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Oct 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> there was an episode of Through the Wormhole where they discussed this. Apparently there's a theory that we are all just unknowing participants in some futuristic game of Sims. They predict that at the current growth of processing power we would be be able to build a computer capable of running a Sim that can duplicate reality and the consciousness of every person on the planet within fifty years. There is apparently evidence that this is a possibility but honestly i stopped paying attention at that point.



I've been looking for that cool green gem above my head. But no luck T__T


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 5, 2011)

Reality is that, which when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away.

-Rusty


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 5, 2011)

"Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one." ~Albert Einstein

although he was wrong about that whole "nothing can go faster than the speed of light" business so what does he know


----------



## Melian (Oct 5, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> Heh. . Nah, just the usual "virtual cruelty" so common to people playing life-sims. Not my cup of cocoa, but some people like it.



It's a substitute for what I'd like to see happen to all the asshats in daily life....so is Fallout.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 5, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> Reality is that, which when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away.
> 
> -Rusty




Dont stop, believeing.....hold on to that feeling....daa daa daa dee dee dee


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 8, 2011)

I used to feel that way sometimes when i was younger. And still do today from time to time.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2011)

the last few months seem like a strange bizarre dream and so like am I sure that was me and not something I dreamed up or did I watch some crazy teen movie and fall asleep 

yep I have those moments for sure


----------



## TheLuke (Oct 8, 2011)

.. well... the longer I spent time living, the more I got used to accept that this is real. Though that acceptance doesn't validate Reality, it grounds you enough to walk the road.


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 12, 2011)

When I'm high, yea.

But I'm mostly concerned with the things I dream about. Like if I dream of a fox, is it mine just because I dreamt it? Or is it some archetype that I borrow? Or is it completely autonomous? Unless I'm lucid dreaming I have no control over what happens, so its interesting to think about. If you're not in control of your thoughts, who or what is?


----------



## Deanna (Oct 12, 2011)

Vageta said:


> Dont stop, believeing.....hold on to that feeling....daa daa daa dee dee dee


----------



## Vageta (Oct 14, 2011)

Deanna said:


>




NICE!!!


----------



## otherwhere (Oct 20, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> When I'm high, yea.
> 
> But I'm mostly concerned with the things I dream about. Like if I dream of a fox, is it mine just because I dreamt it? Or is it some archetype that I borrow? Or is it completely autonomous? Unless I'm lucid dreaming I have no control over what happens, so its interesting to think about. If you're not in control of your thoughts, who or what is?



You're post got me thinking. I think that even though you can't "control" your dreams they are still born from yourself. So they are a product of pure self without self getting in the way. Just my thoughts, hope they're decipherable


----------



## Melian (Oct 20, 2011)

otherwhere said:


> I think that even though you can't "control" your dreams they are still born from yourself. So they are a product of pure self without self getting in the way.



Or they are a random assortment of fragmented thoughts and images, occurring while your brain is basically in screen-saver mode.....


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Oct 20, 2011)

-blinks-

Bitches be crazy and trippin' and dey see me rollin'...

-grabs summa that bacon-


----------

